# My first UKC Rally Trial-- Good day!



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Today I competed in OK's first EVER UKC Rally Trials!!!! Woo hoo!!!

I only showed the girls once and....

Aubrie got a 98 for her first U-RO1 leg.
Layla got a PERFECT 100 for her first U-RO1 leg. 

There were LOTS of 100's. People did well today. Out of over 60 dogs in our class, Layla had was clean and had the third fastest time (missing 1st by just a few seconds) so we placed 3rd!!!

I got High Scoring Junior Handler!

Not a bad way to begin the weekend.  I will see what the girls do tomorrow.

Emily


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey that's awesome! Good luck tomorrow! Give the girls a cookie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like they did great.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow! I love your picture! You should be so proud of your accomplishments!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats hun! =] =]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you go girl! whoooooooo hoooooooo!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job, Ms. high-scoring JR Handler! 60 dogs is a huge number. . . Rally O is a blast, and dogs seem to love it too.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! More brags from yesterday:

Sunday's results:

Aubrie got a 95 and 97 (tied for 4th, but not fast enough time) to finish her U-RO1

Layla got a 97 (tied with 4 other dogs for 2nd place and had the FASTEST time of all of them, so she got 2nd!!!) and a 99 (2nd place again) to finish her U-RO1.

I got 2 more High Scoring Junior Handler awards!!!

The judge yesterday "never gives 100's". I got many compliments for how the girls worked for me. I am so proud of my girls. They truly love to work for me.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats...even though I knew all of that already! You know...lots of others are going to want to see some pics...*hint,hint*


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Congrats...even though I knew all of that already! You know...lots of others are going to want to see some pics...*hint,hint*


Yeah, I would *love* to see some pictures of your awesome wins!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

haha! Pictures will come! For getting 3 High Scoring Junior Handlers, the show photographer is making a FREE CD of all of the pictures she took of me over the weekend! I'll upload and post when they come!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo, congrats!!! What an awesome weekend with both girls. Sounds like a really nice photographer too - make sure you post the pictures when you get them!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> Woohoo, congrats!!! What an awesome weekend with both girls. Sounds like a really nice photographer too - make sure you post the pictures when you get them!


Thanks, Katie. It was something that she decided to give as a gift because it was the first trials in Oklahoma.


----------

